# need a quality goose call



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive never hunted geese by calling. usually i'll craw up to a pond i knew they were using or just set up in a field by where id see them feeding the day before and wait. this year i think im going to try a few decoys and call. who makes a quality call? and do you have any tips for calling and using decoys??


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pick yourself up a zink power clucker. Very inexpensive and easy to learn on.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I found the Buck Gardner call easier to use and learn on than the Zink. Both are reasonably priced beginner calls so you could try both without breaking the bank. Watch the Field Proven video series on YouTube for a great training session on short reed calls.


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah what they said!!!! Ive got a Zink PC1 and have blown my buddys buck gardner. Both are pretty simple, once you learn one its not hard to get the other. Buck Gardner has a set of goose and a duck call for like 50 bucks I think, they have them at Dicks. But the zink comes with an instructional video. Stay away from Haydel, I tried for a year to use a Haydel and finally got it down after I bought a zink and learned with that. Other than that just watch videos on youtube, call call call. Call in the car, Call in the house, Call outside, Call on the crapper, call everywhere. Lots of hours to get it down good. In the videos just take little tips from everyone because everyone does it a little different, find what works for you, what sounds right, and just keep singing that song till its down by heart. Happy Hunting!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went with the Zink PC-1 instead of the Buck Gardner.Dicks didnt have a single waterfowl call so i had to go to gander mtn. the both looked about the same, the Buck was antifreeze green and $20 the Zink was clear, came with a 30 min instructional DVD and was $35 now its time to do some honkin'

thanks for the help


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wow.. I never realized using a goose call was so hard (to sound like a goose) I'm glad I went with the Zink call and DVD package. That DVD is worth the price alone.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Get the honk down and everything else is basically built off of the honk.


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Honk, cluck, double cluck, murmur. Those are important ones. And it's not how fast you go or notes you throw out, it's sounding good, saying what they wanna hear, and the rest of the majority is your spread and concealment


----------



## jarede946 (Apr 3, 2009)

zink nightmare on stage, takes a while to learn but once mastered you will bring in the birds


----------

